# The True Intent of SOPA



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The True Intent of SOPA.

-- Tom


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

A very interesting read. 
Still, if I were a gambler I'd put my money on this winding up in the controversial forum.


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

I have read this and from the ftp service that I use, they are also against the sopa. Based on what I have read, Big Brother is wanting to stop the free programming of the internet. If this was to be true, then simply sending any data or programs that one individual creates from their ftp sever to any comp would be considered copyright infringment. This would be bad and place strict enforcement on all of our ISP's to shut down and place most of us out of business.OPPOSE THE SOPA


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

This is what happens when commercialism takes over a former free internet....(Try turning on and off javascript while viewing different sites)....What a difference.... And I think you're right Ent, this may belong in CT....:up:


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi all,

As controversial as the topic may really be, the reason I posted it here in Tech Related News is that is what it is. It is not something we necessarily have to debate, but the politicians, industry, etc. will most certainly do. Of course, we should let our elected representatives (politicians) know what our take is on it (who knows what influence voters will have on the issue after politicians are exposed to lobbyists, etc.?).

-- Tom


----------



## Lex.Luthor (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree. If everyone whom read this and opposes or agrees to it, let your congress know. Always remember WE THE PEOPLE....


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Why SOPA endangers America's Internet leadership.

-- Tom


----------

